# Mallards in Cambridge, MA



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Mallard pair in the puddles after the snow has melted









Same Mallard pair against the Harvard University buildings and the Charles River









Another pair on the Charles River


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Truly magnificent pictures!


----------

